# IMac or PC??



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

My desk top finally packed it in and since I use it more than my laptop it was time for a replacement.I like a big screen and work station so another laptop is out of the question.Im not a gamer but I am into photography.So I would like to hear from both Mac and PC people about what they like and don't like about their choices?


----------



## Athomedad (Oct 8, 2011)

I've never had a virus on my Mac. My PC was always getting some annoying little hi-jacker. LOVE the dual processor on the Mac


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I've only been a mac user & have minimal bad things to say about Apple. Since the iMac has been out for over 10 years, it's safe to say they've gotten past the crappy 3 generations it takes for them to work out kinks. The screen/resolution is better than any PC. I just retired my G5 iMac & bought the MBP.... & am now looking at getting another iMac 

Alternatively, you can opt for the Mac Mini & get one of their display's. The Mini's pack alot of punch in a tiny box.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

my opinion:

If your moving files, hacking things, and doing all the stuff you really shouldn't be doing, then get a PC. I find it wayyy easier. 

If, however, you want ease of use on your day to day functions, MAC is the way to go.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm prejudiced .. I like PCs.. Macs are good , but way overpriced for what you get, and although there is a lot of pay software that is ported to both Macs and PCs, you'll find there is a vast array of excellent free and low cost shareware available for PCs that just isn't there for Macs.
Macs have been relatively free of exploits simply because they had such a small percentage of the user numbers it wasn't worth it for the scammers to target them . That has been changing and now some smug Mac owners have been finding out to their dismay they are also vulnerable. As long as you have a good anti-virus program, kept up to date, and practice some sensible precautions opening e-mail attachments and links, you are as safe on a pc as on a Mac.
Value for price , you'll find PCs offer considerably more than Macs. 
Previous versions of Mac operating systems were often more stable than Windows ones were, but you'll find that has pretty much leveled off, starting with XP and now Windows 7 is every bit as stable as a Mac, and offers considerably more versatility in compatible accessories and programs.
Virtually all PCs now have at least a dual core processor, except for some of the most basic offerings.. Macs now use the same processors as PCs and can run both Mac OS and Windows, but to dual boot both you need to buy Windows 7 to install in the dual boot . 
No thanks . . I'll stick to my straight Windows computers and pass on Macs offerings .


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Mac still wins when I'm asked by folks who only use a computer for simple day-to-day "stuff". If you have any kind of skills though, I'd point you towards a Win7 machine.

I don't find photography to be demanding of a PC. I run dual monitors on 2 cheap cards, stuffed it full of RAM, and just made sure I had at least 2 hard drives - one which is a dedicated swap drive just for Photoshop. The expensive part is the gear that will outlast your next 2 or 3 computers anyways - a monitor calibration device, a Wacom tablet and an IPS or I-IPS display to ensure viewing colour accuracy. 

At least where photography is concerned, PCs win.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought my Mac just over 5 years ago. Since then I've only spent $180 on maintenance & software updates. I've also bought 1 new keyboard & 1 new mouse (which I think is pretty good considering that my kids sometimes use my Mac). My Mac has never had a virus. 

One little pet peeve that I have with my Mac is with iPhoto. I have 4565 photos in my library. For some reason the thumbnail images of about 120 of my oldest photos are covered by other photos (even some that I've deleted). The old photos are still there, but you can't see the photo until you actually open it. It's a pain if I'm looking for a certain photo because I have to go through them one by one. 

Even with this minor iPhoto issue, I'd still recommend a Mac. They are expensive, but they last a long time.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I should also mention that i use a pc and have been virus free for several years. Why? because i use my PC responsibly and don't use pirated software. Its a bit misleading to say because something has been virus free that it must be better. its about user habits. Even Cell phones get virus's now if you do stupid things with it. If you have a kid who downloads music, video and other various illegal torrents, you will get infected, maybe not all the time, but it will happen. Teenage boys, even if they dont use pirated stuff, you'll get virus's from free porn sites.

I stick to PC because i can get a vast array of hardware and make me a very decent PC for cheap. With multimedia PCs, often times macs are said to be better able to handle the load, but what people don't think is the cost you put into them, if that were translated into PC components, you will be out performing the mac for sure.

While there is a handful of common software titles ported to mac, the majority of games are made in direct3d (windows) with very limited support for openGL (multi platform). You'll find yourself playing a crippled game or not being able to load at all


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Mac is too expensive. I'm a PC  Cheers


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think if you need it for business/work and other enterprise level connectivity, stay away from Mac. At work, we found things work OK on Mac but a lot of times, it's just not quite right. If you are just using it at home and doing your own thing, then I don't really have a preference for either. Mind you, I think all Mac's dual boot anyways, but if you need dual booting, then there's no real point in getting a Mac in the first place. All my designer friends love Mac's but I've only had limited exposure myself. At work, IT reports to me and a few people have gone to Macbook Air's much to our dismay (as its tough to support multiple platforms). Mainly though, I think its for the cool factor....and you pay substantially more for that coolness. Sounds like it probably wouldn't be a bad choice for you though given your needs.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

PC all the way, macs are overpriced and too many compatibility problems if you ever have to work with others on projects
I like getting all the parts I want from NCIX and putting it together myself but if you dont want to put it together yourself theyl do it for you and i think they include a warranty
saves $$


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

It isn't just " using a pc responsibly" keeps one free of malware. There are websites that have been hacked and had malware traps set up on them , as well as e-mails with attachments and links waiting to trap the unwary. It's called "social engineering" and is the way most infections are happening now. There are a lot of viruses and trojans in file sharing sites , both legal and illegal , but usually if the downloaded file is scanned by your anti-virus before it is opened , most are caught before they can cause damage.

One advantage in having a pc that hasn't really been mentioned is if you have a hardware or software problem, it is a lot easier finding help from friends and forum members than it is getting help for a Mac.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> It isn't just " using a pc responsibly" keeps one free of malware. There are websites that have been hacked and had malware traps set up on them , as well as e-mails with attachments and links waiting to trap the unwary. It's called "social engineering" and is the way most infections are happening now. There are a lot of viruses and trojans in file sharing sites , both legal and illegal , but usually if the downloaded file is scanned by your anti-virus before it is opened , most are caught before they can cause damage.


main thing is not opening emails from people you dont know, or even ones with fishy sounding subject lines from people you do know, and obviously watching what you download.

I havent even installed an antivirus program on this PC (because in my experience they have caused me more headaches than any virus ever has) and its been running for almost 2 years now with no problems and will still run any game out there, even battlefield 3 with all settings maxed and a high framerate.

Then again, I download very little in the way of music or movies or pirated software. I just use the computer for gaming, web browsing/email, and word processing/spreadsheets


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have to agree with Neven & Dave. I have been a PC user since Windows 95 was around. Though I have had my fair share of viruses back then, I can safely say I haven't had one in atleast 10 years. Couple free programs that have helped have been AVG free anti-virus & Malwarebytes, Superantispy & CCleaner, all of which are simple to use and best of all.....free. I have built and worked on several machines for family and friends. Most of the time they have had problems (even though they don't admit it) is Porn sites. The other reasons is downloading movies, music, pirate software, the occasional bad email, ect....mainly being uneducated on what are good and what are bad files and not virus checking them before opening, if questionable. As for the photography, with the many different editors and such I have no probs. I have a second HDD to keep all my photos and vids on to help keep the space on the PC's main hdd. Also in the event of a problem , I won't lose all the pix & vids. I know MAC's are good machines, but for the money & pro's listed by others, I'll be sticking with PC's. 
One other Pro I might add is for the money you save with a PC, you can afford alot more fishy stuff or even a new set-up :bigsmile:


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have been using computers since the Commodore 4 K pet.
I have had a variety of both Windows and Macs.

I find myself gravitating to staying with PC's with Linux or Windows.

I bought an IPad2 last fall and use it rarely.

I'm still setting up my new Dell with Windows7 and 24 gig of ram the way I like it.
I have a number of free/open source programs that i like to use.


----------



## samw (Jan 31, 2011)

It doesn't need to be one or the other. You can run both Windows and Mac OS on a Mac.

If you already have a monitor and keyboard you like, the Mac Mini 2011 starts at only $599 ($799 for the one with better graphics). I have read mostly good reviews out there with the only drawback of not having an optical drive. However, for me that is a benefit since I have an external optical drive and would prefer to buy a machine without one to save cost.

Apple Mac mini (Thunderbolt) Review & Rating | PCMag.com

Apple Mac mini 2.5GHz review | from TechRadar's expert reviews of PC & Mac desktops

I don't own a Mac so I don't know how well it runs Windows 7. But if it runs well, then this is a good option.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

To dual boot the Mac , the one you get must be capable of dual boot , and you must spend the money to buy Windows 7 to install in the dual boot on top of buying the Mac. Full install disk for W 7 Home premium is over $200, unless you buy an OEM disk which will cost about $120 . No optical drive is a big deal to most people. For $599 you can get a pretty good Windows 7 tower with an optical drive and similar specs to the Mac if you are using the keyboard, mouse and monitor from the old pc .


The only reason to dual boot Mac OS / Windows 7 is to be able to use software on the machine that is not Mac compatible; and if that is the case , why bother getting a Mac in the first place. There are some restrictions in setting up the dual boot, and it isn't as simple a procedure as it first appears .. Most Intel based Macs with the latest Mac OS can be made dual boot with Boot Camp.


----------



## samw (Jan 31, 2011)

I thought all newish Macs can dual boot with Boot Camp.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Why not pick up a old MacBook of under $500. Check out CL, I pick one up from there for $450 over a year ago and no problem what so ever. If you worry about computer from CL, check out MacStation beside JL for their trade-ins goods with warranty.

As far as I know, the Mac does comes with some basic photo and video editing software.

Then you can try both world except you need a copy of MS-Window OS. I run Window OS on my Mac but I have the option of switching back to Mac when there is something I want to use the Mac for.

Sometimes it boil down to user preference. The Apple OS is more user appealing.

When it come to virus and stuff, I think Neven is right. Having said that, my theory is that Apple is not as accessible to the vast majority, so the vast majority of virus are written to the PC.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i am with dave pc is the way to go my quad core laptop is awsome nothing out there i cannot run i am upping it from 8 to 16 gigs of ram .


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Well the iMac won the battle.I used my PC very responsibly and still got virus and got tired of over priced software.I still have my windows based laptop but I am loving the iMac and how easy it is to use.I think it will be better for my photography as well so that was a big factor.I didn't see a huge price difference in mac vs pc when I factored in soft wear.Paying 20 dollars for pages was way better than hundreds for word.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Booooo....


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

Totally agree. I have both and I think Mac is boring. I spent most of my time with my i7 desk top. I rarely use my Macbook pro. When I turn it on, it boots to Windows 7 most of the time. I've never got virus on windows machine. Mac has less exposure because it has small market share. Vast majority of software does not run on Mac. Yes, it may comes with some nice hardware but with limited connectivity and compatibility. Mac is form over function and usually overpriced. I recommend PC all the way.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL There are a lot of free programs that are every bit as functional as the pay programs for both PC and Mac. It's pretty hard to beat free as a price to pay .. Good luck with your Mac. They're good, but too limited in choices in function in my books .


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lmao Chris! I can't believe MS word is that expensive. I use OpenOffice.org - The Free and Open Productivity Suite another free program that IMO is just as good as MS word, for future reference.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah, I use Openoffice on my PC as well. Free. And totally solid.

If you're using photography on the Mac, interested in hearing about how Aperture compares to Lightroom if you go that route. My sense is that Lightroom won that war on the Mac (it's got the market cornered on PC).

Photoshop is a wash, most plugins exist for both platforms.

I have to admit, Macs are good for furniture. I saw a comment about the IT department being dismayed at supporting the Mac... but at least yours does, or attempts to. Mine just outright refuses, so if you have a Mac at home, you're out of luck for telecommuting or working remote.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, we didn't really have a choice as one of the VP's was in love with the MBA. We thought we would "help" him out and then of course it got out and a few more people jumped on the bandwagon. These guys do not use Mac apps...they boot into Windows.  I understand why IT departments refuse. It's one more thing that they would be responsible for that they don't have a lot of experience with. When something happens, users throw their hands up in the air and call tech support.



Arcteryx said:


> I have to admit, Macs are good for furniture. I saw a comment about the IT department being dismayed at supporting the Mac... but at least yours does, or attempts to. Mine just outright refuses, so if you have a Mac at home, you're out of luck for telecommuting or working remote.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

I have to admit being a PC person my whole life this whole Mac thing is pretty sweet.I really love the ease of it and so far my pictures look way better,I won't know more until I do more editing.But I still have the PC downstairs but I am starting to favour the Mac for sure.And yes its does look way cooler


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> LOL There are a lot of free programs that are every bit as functional as the pay programs for both PC and Mac. It's pretty hard to beat free as a price to pay .. Good luck with your Mac. They're good, but too limited in choices in function in my books .


They're not actually. PC users are under the misconception that Mac's are as they were back in the 80's. I use a Mac at home & a PC at work. My partner uses her PC at home, which I do have access to. We're both able to find just about all the same products that are PC & Mac compatible, or comparable software. With the huge jump in Mac users, more companies have been making a Mac version for the past few years.

You'll love it & if you have any questions... need software recommendations, feel free to ask!


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

IMac has nice IPS screen however you can acquire same or better quality monitor for PC use. A calibrated monitor is better then any uncalibrated expensive monitor. A nice looking picture on your uncalibrated monitor may be not as good when you printed it out from a printer. Also, an all in one system is not upgrade or maintenance friendly. If anything goes wrong, the whole thing goes wrong. If you play game, you probably find way more selection on PC.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

for gaming its all about the PC, tho you could spend 599 on a video card alone


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> I'm prejudiced .. I like PCs.. Macs are good , but way overpriced for what you get, and although there is a lot of pay software that is ported to both Macs and PCs, you'll find there is a vast array of excellent free and low cost shareware available for PCs that just isn't there for Macs.
> Macs have been relatively free of exploits simply because they had such a small percentage of the user numbers it wasn't worth it for the scammers to target them . That has been changing and now some smug Mac owners have been finding out to their dismay they are also vulnerable. As long as you have a good anti-virus program, kept up to date, and practice some sensible precautions opening e-mail attachments and links, you are as safe on a pc as on a Mac.
> Value for price , you'll find PCs offer considerably more than Macs.
> Previous versions of Mac operating systems were often more stable than Windows ones were, but you'll find that has pretty much leveled off, starting with XP and now Windows 7 is every bit as stable as a Mac, and offers considerably more versatility in compatible accessories and programs.
> ...


^This +1. My fingers thank you.


----------

